# apbt vs bully info



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

ok i have been ask about bully and apbt diffeances so i started this thread to get people to say what they think the diffeances are. play nice!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

My idea of the diffeances the bully is any dog that has influance of another breed to make features stand out and are still being registerd as apbt!!! this is one type of bully 








and this is apbt


----------



## JRXGRUBZX (Sep 30, 2009)

uh oh look what i started lol.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

its all good i have been asked by others than just you!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the input every body!!! *Choke*


----------



## staffylovin (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is some info on the difference between the two breeds!
Staffy Lovin: American Bully v. APBT


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well I guess I will have the best of both worlds because My Pup is 50/50. Hopefully I will have the gorgeous looks of the APBT with the cool and calm attitude of the Bully. I def do not want the energy of the APBT but I will see as he progresses lol


----------

